# Arthroscopic Tuberoplasty-have a surgeon



## scooter1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a surgeon who is going to perform an arthroscopic Tuberoplasty of the shoulder.

Does anyone have any idea of a CPT code for this ?      I am at the point of using the 
unlisted code, but I would still need an open code to compare to.

Please, please help

Thank you


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 24, 2012)

*per ortho alert*

Published in Orthopedic Coding Alert, May 2010

Question: Our physician's notes state that he debrided a patient's long, pointy-looking greater tuberosity. He documented that he performed a tuberoplasty. What is tuberoplasty, and is it bundled with rotator cuff repair?Washington Subscriber

Answer: You should be able to report both codes, but realize that CPT does not include a code for tuberoplasty. If the surgeon completed the procedure arthroscopically, you would submit 29827 (Arthroscopy, shoulder, surgical; with rotator cuff repair) with 29999 (Unlisted procedure, arthroplasty). [...]

maybe 29826 as compare to code....

hope this helps!


----------

